# No search.



## pondman (Oct 26, 2018)

The search function appears to be broken again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2018)

@Alex


----------



## pondman (Oct 28, 2018)

Its back in action.


----------



## Velokki (Nov 9, 2018)

I tried to search for posts by a member. It only gives one result from yesterday, and the following results are from 2011. Just skipping 7 years of content? Also, search "threads started by member", and it just doesn't work.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 9, 2018)

Velokki said:


> I tried to search for posts by a member. It only gives one result from yesterday, and the following results are from 2011. Just skipping 7 years of content?


Can confirm. I tried searching my own posts. It only returns posts I made earlier this week, and then jumps back to posts I made in December 2011 and earlier.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep, its like 2011-2018 isn't indexed for Search or something.


----------



## mechanyx (Nov 11, 2018)

The906 said:


> Yep, its like 2011-2018 isn't indexed for Search or something.



This was my thought exactly. Search and activity lists on profiles haven't been showing me any results newer than 2011 for awhile now - a couple weeks maybe.


----------



## pondman (Nov 16, 2018)

@Alex


----------



## JediMasterThrash (Dec 14, 2018)

Is there any updates to this? I noticed the same thing and figured I must be the first person to encounter it, surprised it's been broken for this long.

The "Find all threads by JediMasterThrash" returns 0 results, and the regular search functions also is unable to find any of the threads that clearly exist.

I'm able to still fined the threads by Google search, but you have to know the title pretty well to get the hit to show up.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 14, 2018)

This needs a fix asap, it's too much of a hassle to look for an old FS ad and bump it after it got past the first few pages.


----------



## Velokki (Dec 15, 2018)

Yeah, any news on the search function?


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 6, 2019)

Bump please.

There is so much great content and info in those years.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2019)

@Alex


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm having the site tech rebuild the search index.


----------



## Alex (Jan 10, 2019)

The search index was rebuilt recently, so the issue should be resolved by now.


----------



## JediMasterThrash (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like it's working


----------



## pondman (Jan 11, 2019)

Its working fine now.


----------

